# Audio settings when listening to MP3s



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

OK this is a strange one,bear with.me.A lot of the time I listen to my music via my MP3 player and tho it has a Classical setting in the EQ it also has a custom EQ where you set 5 sliders on the graphic Equaliser,and I was just wondering how everyone sets theirs, or do you just rely on the preset?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine is always on bass booster because on mine the bass boost makes songs sound alot clearer


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

i don't use the EQ at all, why would i? is there something "wrong" with the recording itself?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

well on my mp3 player the continuity is ruined so you are forced to use the EQ.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

With age, my hearing loss in certain frequencies necessitates the use of an EQ. Before the hearing loss, I would flatline all my EQ settings as well as the bass and treble controls - that setting was the most natural sound to me, at least at that time.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Salieri=Innocent said:


> well on my mp3 player the continuity is ruined so you are forced to use the EQ.


What do you mean by the continuity was ruined?


----------



## julianp (Mar 11, 2008)

*a subjective matter*

I was trained by a BBC engineer in sound recording and eq is meant as a correction tool only. Now obviously with mp3 you are looking at a sound format that is far from ideal as the music is compressed so much. Then you have the small players with very small amplifiers and the very small earphones and finally your own ears (everyone's ears behaving differently). So there are so many variables that if you need to use the eq to get a sound you like then go ahead, but only use in moderation and try to cut the various frequencies rather than boost them. It will sound more natural and prolong battery life!

Do you have trouble learning Music Theory?
Check out my website to find out what's stopping you...

http://www.learn-theory-music.com


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

julianp said:


> I was trained by a BBC engineer in sound recording and eq is meant as a correction tool only. Now obviously with mp3 you are looking at a sound format that is far from ideal as the music is compressed so much. Then you have the small players with very small amplifiers and the very small earphones and finally your own ears (everyone's ears behaving differently). So there are so many variables that if you need to use the eq to get a sound you like then go ahead, but only use in moderation and try to cut the various frequencies rather than boost them. It will sound more natural and prolong battery life!
> 
> Do you have trouble learning Music Theory?
> Check out my website to find out what's stopping you...
> ...


I tend to use the cutstom settings and adjust the 5 sliders accordingly, just as I would with a graphic equaliser. Only trouble is each CD recorded sounds differently and adjusting the graphic doesnt give instant results as it would on a hi fi.


----------

